# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Gastroscopie met biopten

## Déylanna

Wie heeft er ooit weleens een gastroscopie met biopten gehad??? Ik krijg namelijk binnenkort zo'n onderzoek en
ik weet ongeveer wel hoe het onderzoek in zijn werk gaat, maar als ze stukjes weefsel weghalen, voel je daar dan iets van? Het lijkt mij namelijk ontzettend zeer doen als ze snijden of knippen in je maag. 
Ik hoop dat er iemand is die dit ooit ook een keer heeft gehad, en wat zijn of haar ervaring daarmee was. 

groetjes
Déylanna.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieverd...
Ik krijg op maandag 10 maart een volledig maag/darm onderzoek ONDER narcose...daarbij wordt ook een gastroscopie met biopten gedaan...maar ik zal er niets van voelen neem ik aan  :Wink: 
Als jij een maagonderzoek krijgt zal dat toch ook wel onder narcose zijn neem ik aan...en anders kun je dat vragen/eisen...ze moeten dat doen op jouw verzoek!
Sterkte en succes...wanneer moet jij???

Liefs en dikke Xx Ag

----------


## Déylanna

Hey liefie,


Ik weet nog niet precies wanneer ik dat onderzoek krijg.
Afgelopen dinsdag heeft de MDL-arts mij telefonisch de uitslag van de CT-scan doorgegeven. Uit die scan blijkt dat er inderdaad wel beschadigingen aan de alvleesklier zitten dat ik vermoedelijk over heb gehouden aan die twee alvleesklierontstekingen. Hij wil nu dus verder kijken in de maag hoe het daar mee zit. Ik krijg nu deze week, en anders begin volgende week een brief thuis met daarin de oproep wanneer ik moet komen. Ik moet wel heel eerlijk zeggen dat ik ontzettend zenuwachtig ben voor dat onderzoek, en ik zal dan ook zeker vragen of het onder narcose kan. 
Ik hoop in ieder geval dat jou onderzoek mee zal vallen en dat de uitslag goed is.
Ik zal 20 maart zeker aan je denken en voor je duimen. Zodra ik weet wanneer ik moet zal ik het je laten weten.

Heel veel liefs
Déylanna.

----------


## Agnes574

Zéker doen lieverd!!
Dan kan ik ,als jij moet, een kaarsje voor je branden!!
En niet zenuwen...nergens voor nodig...zéker niet op voorhand  :Wink: 
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey meissie,

Ik probeer er ook niet bewust aan te denken hoor. Maar alleen al bij de gedachten dat er zo'n raar ding door je keel heen moet. :EEK!:  
Ik heb eerder drie keer een ERCP gehad en bij die onderzoeken hebben ze me wel in slaap gemaakt. Dus ik vraag er zeker na. 
En bedankt dat je een kaarsje voor mij wil aansteken....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ik zal het nodig hebben...... :Wink:  

Heeeleeee dikke xxxxx
en veel sterkte.
Déy.

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is een ERCP lieverd???

----------


## Mirjam666

Hallo Déylanna,
Ik heb pas geleden een gastroscopie met diopten gehad.Uitslag was goed :Big Grin: 
Van het knippen voel je niets hoor,de binnenkant van je maag is ongevoelig.
Bij mij zijn er 3 knipjes gedaan en ook een poliepje uit mijn slokdarm geknipt,niets gevoeld.
Je kunt om een roesje vragen,dan merk je er niets van.
Ik wens je het allerbeste met de uitslag.
Mirjam666. :Smile:

----------


## MissRomy

Hey meiden,

Oh jee.... ik moet 17 maart dit onderzoek ondergaan en ik heb nu al kramp in mn buik...zo bang ben ik voor dat onderzoek. Mirjam666 wat ik uit je bericht begrijp is dat jij geen roesje heb gehad. Is het niet vreselijk benauwd zo'n slang in je keel.

Thanks... groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

hey Mirjam666,

Dank je voor je berichtje.
Ik heb vorige week met mijn MDL-arts gesproken en hem gevragen of ik tijdens het onderzoek een roesje kon krijgen. Op zich kon dat wel maar hij wees mij op een complicatie. Doordat je niets merkt van het onderzoek als je een roesje hebt gekregen, merk je ook niet als er wat maaginhoud naar boven komt, met als gevolg verslikking. Doordat je je eigen kan verslikken tijdens het roesje bestaat de kans dat het in de longen komt. (ofzo)
Als de maaginhoud in de longen komt kun je een longontsteking krijgen.

Het onderzoek duurt ongeveer 20 minuutjes, dus dat is niet zo gek lang.
Ik twijfel nu heel erg of ik nou wel of geen roesje moet nemen.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Mirjam666

Nee Déylanna,ik heb geen roesje gehad.
Je moet inderdaad een slang inslikken,maar als je rustig blijft valt het wel mee.
Het eerste gedeelte is een beetje vervelend ,maar daarna glijd het bijna
vanzelf verder.
Heb je geen informatie gehad van de scopie afdeling?
Bij mijn ziekenhuis hebben ze daar folders van waar precies in staat wat er gaat gebeuren.
Ik wens je veel succes en betershap ! :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

hey Mirjam,

Jawel, ik heb wel een informatie folder gehad waar het één en ander in staat.
Ik heb toch maar besloten om geen roesje te nemen. Liever even de tanden op elkaar dan weer een complicatie. :EEK!: 

liefs
Déy

----------


## Petra717

He Déylanna, 

Laat je ons even weten hoe het was,.... en de uitslag natuurlijK! 
We hopen natuurlijk op een positieve uitslag! Heel veel knuffels alvast, ook al is het nog geen 5 maart :Wink: 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Petra,

Natuurlijk laat ik het jullie weten.
Maar lieverd.............Ik moet niet 20 maart, maar 5 maart.

knuffie
Déy

----------


## Agnes574

Ik moet 10 maart...pfff...maar mij mogen ze lekker in slaap doen..ik hoef daar allemaal niets van te merken...en mij is niets gezegd van eventuele complicaties!! 
Dus laten we hopen dat het allemaal goed gaat en ze hun werk naar behoren doen  :Wink: 

Veel sterkte alvast Déy...ik ga voor je duimen!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben gister naar het ziekenhuis geweest voor een volledig maag- en darmonderzoek!
Ze hebben verschillende biopten genomen,maar de uitslag hiervan krijg ik pas 20 maart..voor de rest zag alles er blijkbaar goed uit vanbinnen.. :Wink: 
Ik heb helemaal niets van het onderzoek gemerkt omdat het onder volledige narcose was...heerlijk!! Geen enkel beetje last erna van anus of keel...net of die slangen er niet in geweest zijn!
De dagen voor het onderzoek waren voor mij echter geen pretje...aangezien ik zoiezo al veel darmproblemen heb,waren het laxeermiddel en de endofalk pap een ware beproeving voor me..en heb ik heel wat tijd op de wc doorgebracht en héél wat hinderlijke buikkrampen gehad...tot zwetens,duizelig zijn,bijna flauw vallen,etc toe!!
Maar...die paar dagen waren het waard hoor,nu ga ik tenminste zeker weten of er vanbinnen iets scheelt of niet  :Wink: 
En ik ben er ondertussen lekker vanaf,das ook héél belangrijk  :Wink: 

Bij jou ook alles goed gegaan lieve Déy? Of problemen ondervonden? Als je wilt deel je ervaring hier dan met ons  :Wink:  Niets moet,alles mag!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Déylanna

Nou, bij mij is zeker niet alles goed gegaan.
Ik heb op 5 maart een gastroscopie met biopten gehad en ik heb heel veel last van dat onderzoek gehad. Vanaf het eerste moment dat de scoop mijn mond in ging, tot het moment dat hij er weer uit ging heb ik alleen maar liggen kokhalzen en allemaal gal liggen overgeven. Echt het hele bed en de vloer lag onder!!
Nou blijkt dat mijn maagslijmvlies heel erg rood en geirriteerd is, en dat ik veel te veel gal bij me heb. :Frown: 

Vervolgens heb ik een aantal dagen ontzettende pijn in de buik gehad en heel veel last van mijn keel. De pijn is nu gelukkig weer terug gezakt naar wat voor mij normaal is.
Voor dat het onderzoek begon zei de arts tegen mij dat ik absoluut niets van de knipjes zou voelen. Nou fout, dus!!!!!!!!!!
Ik heb de knipjes in mijn maag niet gevoeld, maar in mijn slokdarm zeker wel. :Mad: 
Ik was dan ook heel blij toen de scoop eruit ging en ik weer naar huis mocht. :Smile: 
Mocht het ooit zo zijn dat ik weer een gastroscopie moet ondergaan, dan wil ik zeker hebben dat ze mij in slaap maken, want dit wil ik echt nooit meer.
De uitslag van die biopten krijg ik 1 april, dus dat wordt maar weer afwachten.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kan me héél goed voorstellen dat zo'n onderzoek zonder verdoving absoluut géén pretje moet zijn...
Die buis die ze in je keel steken; ik denk dat ik dan idd ook ga kokhalzen of het gevoel krijg dat ik ga stikken...brrrr..gelukkig heb ik er niets van gemerkt!!!
En die Coloscopie/Endoscopie...ik had dat al eens ondergaan zonder verdoving...enne; één keer,geen tweede!!!!
Nu snap ik ook waarom jij die Laxoberon en Endofalk waarschijnlijk niet moest nemen Déy; bij jou was het enkel gastroscopie (maar des te zwaarder,doordat je geen verdoving had!!!!) en géén Coloscopie..klopt hé?

Ik hoop maar dat je nu geen pijn meer hebt...je schrijft van wel..
'De pijn is nu gelukkig weer terug gezakt naar wat voor mij normaal is'..hoe komt dat Déy? Of moeten de resultaten van het onderzoek dat(hopelijk) uitwijzen?

Knuf en dikke XxXx

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Agnes,

Ik heb inderdaad geen coloscopie gehad, alleen een gastroscopie waarbij ze in de maag, de twaalfvingerigedarm en en de slokdarm hebben gekeken en geknipt.
Waarom ik die pijn heb dat weten ze nog niet.
De uitslag moet inderdaad uitwijzen waarom ik al meer dan twee jaar lang, ieder dag pijn heb. Ik heb in Januari 2006 en in Maart 2006 een alvleesklierontsteking gehad, en vanaf dat moment is de pijn nooit meer weggegaan. In Februari 2006 hebben ze in Ede mijn galblaas verwijderd, en tijdens die operatie heeft de chirurg ook nog eens schade aangebracht. Ze heeft mijn darm doorgestoken gehad, en die heeft ze snel weer moeten hechten anders was het heel slecht met me afgelopen. Vervolgens is ze een tweetal galstenen in mijn buik verloren, en als klap op de vuurpijl heeft ze ook nog twee nietjes in mijn buik verloren. (die nietjes worden gebruikt om de galgangen af te sluiten)
Ik wordt nu al meer dan twee jaar behandeld in het ziekenhuis in Ede, maar ik krijg daar ieder keer een andere diagnose voor mijn te horen.
Ik heb toen met mijn huisarts geregeld dat ik naar het Radboud in Nijmegen kon, en daar zijn ze nu dus met me bezig om te achterhalen wat de oorzaak van mijn klachten is.
Ik heb dit jaar in Nijmegen een CT-scan gehad en die scan wees uit dat ik littekentjes op mijn alvleesklier heb overgehouden aan die ontstekingen. (in ede hebben ze altijd tegen mij gezegf dat ik geen littekens had,maar nu blijkt dus van wel)
Zoals ik al schreef krijg ik 1 april de uitslag van die biopten. Ik vind het wel heel spannend. 

Dikke XXXXXX en heel veel liefs
Déy

----------


## Felice

Lieve Agnes en Deylanne,

Ik lees net die verhalen van jullie hier, pfffffff! ik heb inderdaad al vaker gehoord dat zo'n slang inslikken eigenlijk onder narcose zou moeten, het schijnt heel moeilijk te zijn die in te slikken, het lijkt mij vreselijk!!! Mijn dochter moest een keer zo'n slang slikken voor onderzoek in haar keelholte, om de luchtpijp te onderzoeken, stemspleetvernauwing. Ze was toen 12 jaar, en ik vond het zo erg, Ik stond erbij en kon niets doen, je probeert gerust te stellen, maar als je weet dat ze zelfs een grote capsule (pil) niet in kon/kan slikken, begrijp je wat een ellende dit ook was. Het moest ook 3x opnieuw.
Ik wil jullie allebei heel veel sterkte wensen met de uitslag: laat het ff horen he!! Ben benieuwd. Gelukkig is dit weer achter de rug bij jullie, Nu verder!

Knuffel, Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieverds,

Ik ben 20 maart naar de arts geweest voor de uitslag...alles is prima in orde,al heb ik wel een lichte maagontsteking (terwijl ik helemaal geen last heb van mijn maag..ik liet dat doen ivm darmklachten!!)...
Dus; ik zie er vanbinnen prima uit,maar de vage,onverklaarbare klachten blijven onopgelost..pff...
Ik ben blij dat er niets gevonden is tijdens dat onderzoek,maar ik wil wél van mijn klachten af raken!! Nu moet ik 'n 24-uren stoelgang binnengeven voor een enzymenanalyse...ik ben benieuwd,maar verwacht niets meer!!

Dikke knuffel  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Aggie,

Ik ben blij om te lezen dat alles in orde is met je.  :Smile: 
Moet er nog wat aan die maagontsteking gedaan worden???
Medicatie ofzo?? Of gaat dat vanzelf weer voorbij??

Dikke knuffel
Déy

----------


## Agnes574

Ik mocht er medicatie voor nemen,maar het kon ook zonder genezen zei de arts...dus lekker zonder  :Wink: !!
Zal vanzelf wel ,ongemerkt, voorbij gaan denk ik...hihi!!

Ik ben benieuwd naar jouw uitslag Déy...1 april hé?!
Sterkte en succes voor dan en laat iets weten ok lieverd?

Dikke knuffel Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Nou, ik ben vanmorgen weer bij de arts geweest en heb de uitslag van de biopten gekregen. Er was niet zo heel veel aan de hand. Ik heb alleen een aantal ontstekingen in de maag en de slokdarm. Mogelijk is dit ontstaan door het teveel aan maag en gal zuren.
Ik moet nu gewoon doorgaan met het twee keers daags innemen van de Pantozol. Daarmee moeten de ontstekingen weer rustig worden.
Het blijft alleen voor de arts een raadsel waarom ik nog steeds pijn heb. Hij heeft er geen verklaring voor.  :Frown: 
Ik ben nu weer terug gestuurd naar het ziekenhuis in Ede. Daar krijg ik nu weer een vervolg afspraak met de arts die mijn toen heeft behandeld.

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hooi,, 

ik lees nu net al jullie verhalen,, en was erg benieuwd hoe zo´n gastroscopie er aan toe gaat. Want misschien krijg ik ook wel zo´n onderzoek, is nog neit zeker hoor ligt er aan wat er uit mijn bloeduitslag komt vanmiddag,,,, Maar hoe gaat zo´n onderzoek ongeveer?


Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

zo'n onderzoek is zeker niet pijnlijk, je kan het met of zonder verdoving vragen. Ik heb het met verdoving gevraagd omdat ik van aard nogal vrij nerveus ben.Met verdoving spuiten ze een product in je keel waar je dan een tijdje van slaapt, hoelang dat weet ik niet meer, maar zeker niet lang. Dan gaan ze met een gastroscoop(dat is een lang slangetje dat ze via de mond inbrengen naar de maag)kijken of je iets hebt. Waarschijnlijk gaan ze ook een biopsie nemen(een klein stukje van je maag)voor te kijken of dat in orde in.
Als je zonder verdoving doet moet je zeker u mond goed openhouden en stil blijven liggen op je zij.

In ieder geval je moet er zeker geen angst voor hebben.

Succes met je bloeduitslag.

Liefs Do  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@ do,
hier zijn ze niet scheutig met verdoven...
belachelijk gewoon, ze zeggen gewoon: even doorzetten,
partner heeft 2x gastroscopie gehad en wat zeide ze........precies; ff doorzetten meneer!
nou als ik dat ooit krijg schreeuw ik gewoon de hele tent bij elkaar.......net zolang ze wat humaner zijn!

----------

